# too hot?



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

since my chicks are only a few weeks old and have no feathers, i have then in my bedroom. (no other safe place because of cats) i close my bedroom door at night and it gets considerably warmer compared to the hallway. you can tell the difference when you open the door. 

with the room temp being warm, and the heat lamp, will they get too hot?


----------



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

can i have my ceiling fan on, on its lowest setting?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f40/heat-lamp-location-baby-chicks-3305/

This may help ...

The chicks will let you know if they are hot/cold or alright.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

If laying on their side with tongue hanging out.......TO HOT!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's TOO HOT, key. Just saying....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You _MIGHT _take a LOOK at my posting on this board that relates to your question.

Link: *http://www.chickenforum.com/f38/chicks-3288/#post41094*

Sometimes we "fret" TOO MUCH about the chicks. They are _definitely _"Survivors" *IF *you give them the OPTIONS to "fend-for-themselves".....for Hot and Cold.....just be sure to provide good feed and water. They'll do fine. They tend to help each other stay warm and cozy.... but...they also NEED to be able to move away from the heat when necessary. They'll do it...on their own....IF they can.

Fret not.
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------

